# okay - VuCube



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

Have any of you used the VuQube? We bought one as it was cheaper than most of the Winegard line and also it seems to be easier to set up than other methods. Just wanted to know if any of you have one and how does it perform?


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Sadly enough I didn't even know what this was, I had to goggle it..lol...but after reading about this antenna it sure does look neat and seems to have some great reviews.

I'm sure someone on here will be able to help you and welcome to the fourm good to see you !


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow! I'm liking that. I had to google it too. I watched the video on you tube. Now I can watch all the Hockey playoffs while camping.
Vu Qube Portable Satellite TV Antenna - Camping World
What a great product. What I like is it can be powered up by the coax cable. While expensive, it's still cheaper then the Winegard products.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

*Vu Qube*

The only things I know about the vu qube is that (last time I checked) the vuqube does not receive High Def from DirectTV, but it does receive HD from Dish network. Everything is moving towards HD, so this could be a problem depending on who your satellite provider is, and when they decide to actually move everything to HD for good.

The major benefits to this in my mind would be no more hauling the big tripod and dish around, worrying about damaging your LNB while traveling, etc..

I have read they work pretty well. The one concern (small one) I may have is the signal loss. This is smaller than a regular mounted dish, so the signal quality may be less, but havent confirmed this actually being a problem, so it may not be.


----------



## winalme (May 7, 2008)

*VuCube*

Seems like an expensive joke. The dish is far easier and it works. Tried for an hour to get a signal with the VuCube with results. 3 minutes with the dish. Why spend the money for an expensive toy that does't work?


----------

